# How do YOU eat a napoleon?



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

Ok, what's the trick?
I've tried:
-Fork and knife
-Spoon
-Taking the top lid off and continuing with a spoon.
-Hands and mouth, like a sandwich!
-Turning it on the side and using a spoon.

Doesn't really work too well...

What do YOU do?


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Ok, what's the trick?
> I've tried:
> -Fork and knife
> -Spoon
> ...


we arrange to meet him at waterloo then.......oh,not THAT napolean
can't help you bolle,don't know what a napolean is,what is it?


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> we arrange to meet him at waterloo then.......oh,not THAT napolean
> can't help you bolle,don't know what a napolean is,what is it?


 
Harry it is an awesome desert. Look in my Ukranian thread for it.

And no there is no good way to eat it. As you can see by my avatar, which clooks very much like my self, the crubs are always all over my bird.


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2012)

Harry, here is the link: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160-3.html#post1041244

Just in case look for the post #111


----------



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

Whoa! How is it possible not to have even heard about this wonderful french cake/dessert?

It's just puff pastry crusts filled with a very rich and creamy pastry cream flavored with lots of vanilla and rum. Not too sweet.

My husband never knew of this dessert either until I made it for him, and now it's on his top three list!


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2012)

It looks like this and a good one is out of this world.  It is quite difficult to eat delicately.  I recommend the following:

Place the napoleon in the center of a round or square plate.  Place a napkin next to it.  Pour a glass of milk.  Pick up the milk, plate and napkin and move to a private space where you are alone.  Pick up the napoleon in one hand and take a bite.  Wash down with milk.  Repeat as needed.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Harry it is an awesome desert. Look in my Ukranian thread for it.
> 
> And no there is no good way to eat it. As you can see by my avatar, which clooks very much like my self, the crubs are always all over my bird.


ahh hahhh,you have the look of a salty sea dog about you capt'n!!
over this side of the pond we call an attractive lady a bird(see my signature!)
so lets recap,a cream cake & an attractive lady....where did you say i could buy a napolean.........


----------



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> It looks like this and a good one is out of this world.  It is quite difficult to eat delicately.  I recommend the following:
> 
> Place the napoleon in the center of a round or square plate.  Place a napkin next to it.  Pour a glass of milk.  Pick up the milk, plate and napkin and move to a private space where you are alone.  Pick up the napoleon in one hand and take a bite.  Wash down with milk.  Repeat as needed.



Hahaha! 
But I'll have to arrest you on the milk. Black coffee is the only legal thing to have with a napoleon


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Harry, here is the link: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160-3.html#post1041244
> 
> Just in case look for the post #111





Bolledeig said:


> Whoa! How is it possible not to have even heard about this wonderful french cake/dessert?
> 
> It's just puff pastry crusts filled with a very rich and creamy pastry cream flavored with lots of vanilla and rum. Not too sweet.
> 
> My husband never knew of this dessert either until I made it for him, and now it's on his top three list!





Andy M. said:


> It looks like this and a good one is out of this world.  It is quite difficult to eat delicately.  I recommend the following:
> 
> Place the napoleon in the center of a round or square plate.  Place a napkin next to it.  Pour a glass of milk.  Pick up the milk, plate and napkin and move to a private space where you are alone.  Pick up the napoleon in one hand and take a bite.  Wash down with milk.  Repeat as needed.


ah hah! thanks all,and especially andy for the pic.know what it is now,we call 'em vanilla slices with the creme partisserie filling or bavarian slices if they've got cream in.
i take it apart & eat it layer by layer but always leave the top slice with frosting til last,mmmmmmm


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 23, 2012)

Easy. I put in a bowl, take a fork, and bash it into pieces.  

Then I take said fork and eat it with that. It absolutely ruins the prettiness, but it's a practical approach.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 23, 2012)

It looks like something I would know as Millefeuille, dont know it as a napoleon. 

I'd just use a ruddy big fork.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 23, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> It looks like something I would know as Millefeuille, dont know it as a napoleon.
> 
> I'd just use a ruddy big fork.


Grunfuttock I give you the best Kreme pita,custard slice or MilleFeuille in the world Banana Wonder: What Happens After Siesta in Greece If You're Lucky: Despina Patisserie, Athens


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2012)

It does look exactly like a Millefeuille! In which case, the way I eat one of those, is to cut it into quarters and then pick each quarter up with my fingers and pop it in my mouth. You an always wear a bib if you don't have a beard for catching the crumbs.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

Harry, 

A Lady´s Way ... 

In Spanish, they are called Mil Hojas = a thousand layers ... 

Slice in quarters or eighths with a very sharp knife, and then: fork the pieces, and enjoy with an Espresso or High Tea ...

Ciao, & Kindest Regards.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Harry,
> 
> A Lady´s Way ...
> 
> ...


margi
sounds much sexier in spanish than napolean,not that i ever met the guy..........
harry


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2012)

Splice your DNA with the strands that give snakes an unhingeable jaw and swallow whole!


----------



## justplainbill (May 23, 2012)

Split in half horizontally with former top and bottom on the plate's surface, then cut into bite sized pieces with a knife and fork.


----------



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Split in half horizontally with former top and bottom on the plate's surface, then cut into bite sized pieces with a knife and fork.



Hey, that might actually work better! Thanks


----------



## justplainbill (May 23, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Hey, that might actually work better! Thanks


You photo on the 'what are you baking today' thread looks yummy but I cannot see any layers.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2012)

i'm in the snake camp with craig.

unhinge your jaw and go for it.


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Split in half horizontally with former top and bottom on the plate's surface, then cut into bite sized pieces with a knife and fork.



That is exactly why my mother makes her napoleon only two layers.


----------



## Bolledeig (May 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> You photo on the 'what are you baking today' thread looks yummy but I cannot see any layers.



No layers other than top and bottom. Where I'm from we don't layer, so I didn't really know that was an option until I looked online for garnish tips (after I made it). Oh well


----------



## CWS4322 (May 23, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Harry,
> 
> A Lady´s Way ...
> 
> ...


I think the translation in french is 1000 leaves...and, I guess I'm not a lady, because once cut, I view this as finger food!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 24, 2012)

*Mil Hojas In Italian Is Even Better !*

 Harry,

Firstly, Hojas are Leaves in formal exact translation; however, the dessert is called Mil Hojas, and translated as 1.000 Layers ...

Last but not least: mil hojas is even better in Italian !

From my point of view, just the thought of Napolean is quite unappetising. Yes ?


Ciao, 
Kind Regards.
Margi


----------



## CharlieD (May 24, 2012)

From an early age that anything that sounds remotly French is appetising. Even "Napoleon".

But what is interesting that it is called Napoleon both here, in the States and in Russia, actually whole soviet union. I wonder where the name comes from.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 24, 2012)

*Emperor Napolean & Danish King*

This dessert is also called a Napolean according to Wikipedia.

It was believed to be created during the reigns of above two people.It is called a Napolean  in The USA and a French name elsewhere as Gravy Queen is correct.

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (May 25, 2012)

Well, I know why this pastry is called a Napoleon in Denmark. 'Cause it looks like Napoleon's hat. I call the other one a millefeuille.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

*Tax Lady & Charlie D.: Mille Feuille ( Mil Hojas )*

  Good Morning,

I too, have called it a Mille Feuille however, in the USA it is called a Napolean. 

Thanks for posting that photo of the Danish Napolean Hat Pastries ... 

As English is the 2nd or 3rd language of most Corporate workers, the names of things have been changing and thus, this is perhaps why many things have more than one name. 

Another point is that everyone is studying English now; and depending if one´s English Teacher is British or Canadian, American, and lesser Irish or Australian, can also have an effect on the vocabulary and names of foods etcetra ... 


Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Bolledeig (May 25, 2012)

It's also called napoleon in Norwegian


----------



## Somebunny (May 25, 2012)

Whatever you call them, they are tasty, and perhaps eaten in privacy as previously suggested!  Although I like Steve's method.


----------



## Pamala (Jun 6, 2012)

In The Netherlands we generally take the 'lid' off and eat the bottom...at least that is how I do it!

Tompouce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 6, 2012)

Pamala said:


> In The Netherlands we generally take the 'lid' off and eat the bottom...at least that is how I do it!
> 
> Tompouce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Me too.
Welcome to DC, Pamala.  Keep your fingers out of those dykes .


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2012)

I stab it with my fork and when I'm lucky, it breaks the top piece of pastry and I can get a mouthful on the fork. Often it scooshes out the sides.


----------



## petrack (Jul 31, 2017)

I know that this is a very old thread, but just in case it might still help someone to know:

The first thing to understand is that it's only in the USA that it's called a Napoleon. Nobody else(where) in the world will have a clue what you're talking about.

In French, where the thing is from, it's called un millefeuille. (Actually, there is some controversy over whether it's properly called un millefeuille, un mille feuille, or un mille-feuille. There are even (French) illiterates who think it might be un mille feuilles, un mille-feuilles, or un mille-feuilles. 

And just when you thought you were done with the French grammar/spelling lesson, I need to warn you NOT to confuse any of those pastry names with the (French) name of the Common Yarrow (flower/plant), which -- believe it or not -- is called in French La Millefeuille. (Its full name is L'Achillée Millefeuille, but people generally just call it la Millefeuille). 

To summarize: Le Millefeuille is the pastry, la millefeuille is the flower. C'est logique!!

Now, if you look up "comment manger un millefeuille," you'll see that the French have just as much trouble as anyone else eating it.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 31, 2017)

Mille Feuille = A Napolean: 

I divide the layers in half enabling easier slicing. 

Then a Sharp knife & a fork ..

Gorgeous dessert ..


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2017)

petrack said:


> I know that this is a very old thread, but just in case it might still help someone to know:
> 
> The first thing to understand is that it's only in the USA that it's called a Napoleon. Nobody else(where) in the world will have a clue what you're talking about...



If you read a bit of the attached, you'll see the name Napoleon is more widespread than you thought.   

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille-feuille


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2017)

petrack said:


> I know that this is a very old thread, but just in case it might still help someone to know:
> 
> The first thing to understand is that it's only in the USA that it's called a Napoleon. Nobody else(where) in the world will have a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> ...



Living in Israel one would think that you've met plenty of Russians who do in fact call Napoleon - Napoleon. So, that's whole ex Soviet Union. 15 countries that is nowadays.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2017)

In Danish it's either a Napoleon or a Napoleonskage (Napoleon cake).


----------



## petrack (Aug 1, 2017)

Live and learn. I truly (and obviously) had no idea. And sadly, I'm not sure I've ever seen one for sale in Israel. 

Funny that the Russians would call the thing after a loser like Napoleon . (loser to them, that is)


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2017)

petrack said:


> Live and learn. I truly (and obviously) had no idea. And sadly, I'm not sure I've ever seen one for sale in Israel.
> 
> Funny that the Russians would call the thing after a loser like Napoleon . (loser to them, that is)



Looser or not, but in the Tzars days all nobility had nannies and cooks who were French. Russian cuisine is heavily affected by French cuisine. Famous gefilte fish came to Russia from France.


----------



## di reston (Aug 1, 2017)

I use a cake fork - you know, those little forks that have a prong that looks like a small knife. Makes it very easy.


di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2017)

As always having problem with posting pictures.

Aha, looks like it worked. It is my Napoleon. It is the size of the commercial baking sheet. Do not remember how many layers, but it is really heavy. I can barely hold it.


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 2, 2017)

Charlie D. 

Wow ..  This is a feast of Millefeuille ( Napoleans ) .. 

Have a wonderful summer ..


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Charlie D.
> 
> Wow ..  This is a feast of Millefeuille ( Napoleans ) ..
> 
> Have a wonderful summer ..



Thank you. You too.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 8, 2017)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I too, have called it a Mille Feuille however, in the USA it is called a Napolean.
> 
> ...







Sagittarius said:


> Charlie D.
> 
> Wow ..  This is a feast of Millefeuille ( Napoleans ) ..
> 
> Have a wonderful summer ..





Hey, we've got twins!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2017)

*How do YOU eat a napoleon? *

With my mouth of course!! 

I haven't had one in so many years. Mom would pull the top layer off and flip it over so the flakey cake was up. Less messy that way.

I really want to make these from scratch.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Hey, we've got twins!



Hey, I still have my key lime picture!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2017)

msmofet said:


> I really want to make these from scratch.



Napoleon is the easiest thing to make.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2017)

The last time I made it, it came out kind of watery-loo'd.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2017)

buckytom said:


> The last time I made it, it came out kind of watery-loo'd.



Did not cook the cream long enough or didn't add enough flour


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, I was kind of prussian it...


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2017)

buckytom said:


> The last time I made it, it came out kind of watery-loo'd.


 


buckytom said:


> Yeah, I was kind of prussian it...


 OY VIE!!


----------

